

Ask HN: Good developers to follow on github? - c_t_montgomery

Hi all,<p>I wanted to get some general HN opinions about who has good and well-commented code that I could check out on github? I'm looking for people who primarily develop in Javascript, Ruby, and/or PHP. I'm currently looking at the "Explore Github" -&#62; Languages page, and will dive in from there - just wanted some personal opinions.<p>Thanks!
======
Klonoar
Feel free to follow me. I'd like to think I comment the hell out of my code.

<http://github.com/ryanmcgrath>

~~~
c_t_montgomery
Followed. You really do have a lot of great stuff - I'll be up tonight
checking it out. Thank you!

------
rudiger
The best developer you can follow on github is _yourself_.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
I agree - I just need to get more stuff up there!

